# best store for oddballs?



## newtopuffers (Nov 10, 2009)

Which stores around the GTA carries the best selection of oddballs?


----------



## newtopuffers (Nov 10, 2009)

other than Dragon's Aquarium..


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Are you looking for fish oddballs, or plant oddballs?


----------



## newtopuffers (Nov 10, 2009)

I am looking for fish oddballs sir


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

actual types of fish would help someone direct you different LFS carry different types of oddballs.


----------



## newtopuffers (Nov 10, 2009)

I've been looking for a red wolf fish... of this colour variant.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I have no idea but maybe contact Menageries and see if they could get you one in 

I have rarely seen Wolf fish and never a Erythrinus erythrinus I think this would be a special order if someone had a supplier list. 

good luck


----------



## newtopuffers (Nov 10, 2009)

I have asked menagerie before, but due to packing issues, the shipping cost would kill me to the point the price would be unreasonable.. I was told that and let me tell you, I always appreciate honesty from their staff.

I'm looking around... thanks


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

you can check Luckys also, not sure what they have as I havent been there for a while, but I recal them carrying lots of oddballs in the isle that also has SW fish.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

newtopuffers said:


> I've been looking for a red wolf fish... of this colour variant.


That is not even consider oddball, they are very common in my opinion.

Big Als Scarborough have them from time to time for $30 - $40 each

Lucky's Aquarium got them @ 2" - 3" @ $20 a piece

Hope it helps!


----------



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> That is not even consider oddball, they are very common in my opinion.
> 
> Big Als Scarborough have them from time to time for $30 - $40 each
> 
> ...


Agreed.

For true oddballs (Example: Hoplias Aimara is a true oddball wolffish), you're better ordering from an internet retailer IMO. There are a few reputable ones in Canada, all with their own specialties. I know Oliver at belowwater always has a variety of wolffish on hand.


----------



## newtopuffers (Nov 10, 2009)

Glad you guys know your stuff.

Yeah, I definitely don't have enough space to house a Hoplias Aimara just yet, although they've got a slow growth rate I'm sure the adults need a ridiculous size tank.

I know Oliver from Below Water, I almost bought a Hoplias Curupira from him a while ago.. it was reasonably priced too, but they too need a bigger tank than what I've got at the moment.

For now, I will be happy with the red wolf. I've seen a couple of around, but the colours are not to my liking.

Thanks for the help guys, I will definitely call Lucky's and Big Al's in Scar tomorrow


----------



## newtopuffers (Nov 10, 2009)

P.S. There's a guy from Mississauga who's selling his Aimara (black in colour) for $450 on MFK.

That's a steal IMO.

I believe Oliver has the amber morphs at the moment, but I'd rather get the 'black' Aimara, just my preference.


----------



## arapaimag (Dec 6, 2007)

Did you ever get the wolf fish?


----------



## Gibbus (Mar 29, 2010)

the Aimara from Venezuela is the black one. There was a guy in Ontario selling one before it was roughly 18".


----------

